# TUNA TRIP



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

trying to help a friend out...

34 ft sea vee twin yanmars

heading to ram/petronis andthen alittle further....looking to just split the cost of the trip....leaving tonight or in the morning whichever works out...

no gear needed....

pm me and ill get you his info


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

he,s still looking.....


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

pm sent


----------

